
GitPals – Find team for cooperative development - rom16384
https://www.gitpals.com/
======
natcombs
To expand on this idea, it would be cool if you could define a finite task you
need (such as a user story) and exchange that for some other finite task that
someone else needs. They work on your user story (in a skill they have) and
you work on theirs (in a skill you have). Like bartering.

Right now, I see "Wanted: UX designer" but that doesn't tell me if they just
need a menu bar, or an entire front-end for a mail client

~~~
tompic823
Couldn't agree more. I don't have the time right now to commit to another
project, but I always love picking off a quick task if it's helpful.

As proof, GitPals posted[0] their own project on GitPals. The sole comment
mentions that they're looking for help auditing their JWT implementation. This
is a sufficiently small and well-scoped task, and so I did[1]! I admittedly
opened GitPals with no expectation of contributing, but the ask was small
enough that it seemed reasonable.

[0]
[https://www.gitpals.com/projects/GitPals](https://www.gitpals.com/projects/GitPals)

[1]
[https://github.com/danmoop/GitPals/issues/8](https://github.com/danmoop/GitPals/issues/8)

~~~
bostonvaulter2
I don't understand why this site even needs a JWT. Couldn't they just use a
typical cookie-based login flow?

------
sethish
An old roommate of mine had the opposite system that he called spite-driven
development. He and a collaborator would always try to be the one with the
latest commit in their shared project, out of spite.

------
x87678r
Kinda wish there was something we're you had someone watching you to make sure
you aren't procrastinating. Wouldn't have to be a peer - you could have
someone offshore keeping an eye on a bunch of people at a time, ready to yell
at them.

~~~
auslegung
I read this in a comment on HN, but you could record yourself as if you're
live coding, which has been just as effective for me at preventing
procrastination and helps me stay focused, and even provides my own rubber
ducking :D

~~~
nefitty
Yeah, this has also worked for me! I’ve used
[https://gitduck.com](https://gitduck.com) for this in the past and plan on
starting up again.

------
remram
I feel like the "skills" vocabulary should probably be more controlled. This
will help a lot with search in the future.

I'm thinking things like "programming", "programming/Python",
"programming/JavaScript", "design", "localization/French".

------
Fishysoup
Awesome! Is there any kind of resource where you can meet people and
brainstorm about a project you might want to develop? Is this resource one of
the better places to do that?

I'm new to software development (have so far only done scientific computing or
machine learning and haven't had to spend much time thinking about the many
facets of software engineering), and it would be great to join and learn from
people on fun projects.

~~~
metahikari
I’ve been working on a project to facilitate brainstorming sessions around a
specific use-case and target user. It’s very much an MVP right now, but I’d be
willing to share what I’ve built so far if you wouldn’t mind offering some
feedback.

------
obiefernandez
What does "cooperative development" mean in this context? Don't see any
explanation on the site.

------
rektide
This is great.

I don't mean to distract or detract, but do any folks know of similar-ish
systems?

~~~
dorianmariefr
there is founderslist for startup ideas
[https://founderslist.com/](https://founderslist.com/)

